# Bed Bath and Beyond Carrera 1/43 Slot Set $49.99 plus 20% off



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Hell Again:

Bed Bath and Beyond has a 31 foot Carrera 1/43 slot car set for 49.99. Check Fridays local news paper for a BBB coupon for another 20% off.

Set has two curves and 2 loops with the Ferrari and Mercedes F1 cars.

I did not see the set on the BBB web site.

Later

Jon


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I saw these sets at the BB&B store while hunting for kitchen stuff. I was very surprised, to say the least, to see a slot car set at a kitchen and bath store! Huh? Hey, maybe pick up some new oven mitts, a toaster cover, a shower curtain, and what the heck, grab that slot car set while you're at it. If you use this set in the bathroom you will find out what "Beyond" really means.

When I see stuff like this it makes me think that the manufacturer must be dumping these sets for pennies on the dollar. I can't imagine that there's a concerted effort by the set manufacturer to branch out into alternative sales channels. What's next, Victorias Secret?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> What's next, Victorias Secret?


I can't say anything here without looking like some sort of pervert....


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

noddaz said:


> I can't say anything here without looking like some sort of pervert....



I think if Victoria's Secret started selling slot car sets that I'd go in and buy one just for the heck of it...or at the least go in and fondle a set :jest: ...buying a slot car set there might be a bit cheaper than trying to buy my wife some lingerie in that place


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I just went to a hobby shop in my area where I asked them to start carrying 1/43rd stuff so they got a bunch of Carrera Go stuff and they thanked me and said the stuff is selling very well. Even 1/32nd users are buying the cars for their kids to run on their 1/32nd sets.


----------

